# I must ovulate if I'm having periods right??



## Beccaboop

I never get any symptoms of ovulation like my cm doesn't change at all I don't get stomach pains and I can't tell if my cervix changes as most of the time I can't find it!! :) I'm not temping as I can't be bothered with the hassle as we're not TTC yet but I just want to make sure I am ovulating so can someone tell me:

If my periods are every 30 days then I must be ovulating right? 

I think I'll use ovulation tests when we are TTC cos I'm never going to know when the right time is otherwise!! 

Thanks. 
:hug:


----------



## kiki04

No you can continue on with normal cycles without ovulating. Those cycles are called annovulatory. Most women will have this happen occassionally. However to have it as a consistant could be an underlying condition such as PCOS I believe. Honestly, if you really want to know, I would suggest temping. It really isnt so much of a hassle. What that will show you is a triphasic pattern shift in your temp. If you ahve a drop, then a quick rise... that indicates ovulation. Even if you did it for 2 months to see if there is any consistancy... it would determine if you are ovulating or not...


----------



## Beccaboop

Don't you have to do it every day at the same sort of time tho?i think id forget!! :) And is it like taking your temperature normally? (sorry if thats a stupid question)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

You do it ideally when you wake up at the same time of day, after at least 3 hours sleep. I do it as soon as my alarm goes off, and use it as an excuse to stay in bed for a minute longer :blush:. At the moment the biggest pain is having to put the light on to see the temp on the screen, as it's so dark now. Then I come into our 'office' to have my breakfast while checking the news and emails, and put my temp into FF to update my chart. In the evening, before my bath, I check my CM, and put that into FF too. Max. 1 min, 30 secs each day, done. It's told me masses of stuff about my body already, and I've only charted one cycle. it confirmed when I ov'd, and it predicted that my AF was coming. Can't recommend it enough! :D


----------



## Beccaboop

So is it not possible to ovulate and have no obvious symptoms? I'm not really to bothered when I ovulate as like I said we're not TTC yet and when we do start we are going to just relax and have loads of sex! :) I just want to make sure I do actually ovulate!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

you could use OPK strips? Otherwise it is just a case of checking your CM and/or temping. As far as I know there is no other way to tell. Even symptoms like sore boobs and cramping is no guarantee.


----------



## Dimples81

u could use ovulation strips between day 10-16 to see if you are for a couple of cycles?


----------



## Beccaboop

Actually I did have sore boobs but I didn't pay much attention to it cos sometimes they do hurt as they are a bit big! So maybe I did ovulate I had one symptom!! Yay :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

As I said, you can't rely on your symptoms. You can have all the symptoms possible and not ovulate, or you can ovulate with no symptoms. If you want to know for sure if you do ovulate, either temp or use OPKs.


----------



## Beccaboop

Yeah I think I'll use an ovulation test next month. Do you get more than 1 in a box? They seem quite expensive!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

The ones you can buy in boots and superdrug and similar places are very expensive and I think you only get a few (I think with some of them you might have to have a monitor to read them as well, e.g. clearblue's persona ones), but you can get them from Amazon and ebay, packs of up to 100 for about a tenner that you can just read yourself, like a hpt. I don't know how reliable they are as I've never used them, maybe someone else can advise on that (and I'll take notes :haha:)?


----------



## sarahj198

Are u in the UK x my friend uses clear and simple ones from bodycare they work fine for her and only 2.99 for pack of five xx


----------



## Beccaboop

Yeah I'm in the uk we don't have a body care in our little town but I'll try eBay unless there is anywhere else I can get them cheap???


----------



## booflebump

I buy my test strips from Amazon....you can get 100 for about ten-fifteen pounds. 

You pee in a cup, dip them in for 10 seconds, and when the second line is as dark as the test line, you are ovulating.

I would do them every day between CD 10-20 until you get an idea of when you are ovulating :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

Beccaboop said:


> Yeah I think I'll use an ovulation test next month. Do you get more than 1 in a box? They seem quite expensive!

u can get cheap ones off the internet or wilkinsons do a pack of 5 for £2.99


----------



## Beccaboop

Ohh wilkos is right near me that's where I'll get them then!! Thanks girls :hug:


----------

